# downloading HEIC files



## robin sacknoff (Apr 26, 2018)

*has anyone been able to download from iphonex directly to LRClasic? the HEIC files*


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Apr 26, 2018)

Lightroom Classic does not support that format yet.


----------



## Duncanh (Apr 26, 2018)

I've just found that iPhone 8, brought last week, is producing HEIC files.  Downloaded "iMazing HEIC Converter" and converted them to jpegs. Changed iPhone Camera options to "Most Compatible" so it produces jpegs now, will change back when HEIC is supported.


----------

